#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Пали >  > > >  >  >  Перевод 'vedanīya'

## Ассаджи

На что указывает окончание '-anīya'?

Как можно узнать в таблице палийских окончаний, речь идет о причастии страдательного залога будущего времени, - karaṇīya (надлежит делать), gamanīya (надлежит идти).

Глагол "ведети", как описано в статье словаря Рис-Девидса, имеет два основных значения. Соответственно у "ведания" тоже может быть два значения:

*Vedeti* [Vedic vedayati; Denom. or Caus. fr. vid to know or feel] "to sense," usually in Denom. function (only one Caus. meaning: see aor. avedi); meaning twofold: either intellectually "to know" (cp. veda), or with ref. to general feeling "to experience" (cp. vedanā). <-> For the present tense two bases are to be distinguished, viz. ved˚, used in both meanings; and vediy˚ (=*vedy˚), a specific Pāli formation after the manner of the 4th (y) class of Sk. verbs, used only in meaning of "experience." Thus vedeti: (a) to know (as=acc., equal to "to call") Sn 211 sq. (taŋ muniŋ vedayanti); (b) to feel, to experience S iv.68 (phuṭṭho vedeti, ceteti, sañjānāti); M i.37; Pv iv.150 (dukkhaŋ=anubhavati PvA 241). -- vediyati: to feel, to experience a sensation or feeling (usually with vedanaŋ or pl. vedanā) M i.59; ii.70 (also Pot. vediyeyya); S ii.82; iii.86 sq.; iv.207; A i.141; ii.198 (also ppr. vediyamāna); J ii.241; Miln 253. -- aor. avedi he knew, recognized J iii.420 (=aññāsi C.); he made known, i. e. informed J iv.35 (=jānāpesi C.); vedi (recognized, knew) Sn 643, 647, 1148 (=aññāsi aphusi paṭivijjhi Nd2 613); & vedayi Sn 251 (=aññāsi SnA 293). -- Fut. vedissati (shall experience) Pv i.1015 (dukkhaŋ vedanaŋ v.). -- grd. vediya (to be known) Sn 474 (para˚ diṭṭhi held as view by others; expld as "ñāpetabba" SnA 410); *vedanīya*: (a) to be known, intelligible, comprehensible D i.12; (dhammā nipuṇā . . . paṇḍita -- vedanīyā); ii.36; M i.487; ii.220; (b) to be experienced S iv.114 (sukha˚ & dukkha˚); A i.249 (diṭṭhadhamma˚); iv.382; Pv ii.117 (sukha˚ -- kamma= sukha -- vipāka PvA 150); iii.37 (kamma); iv.129 (of kamma -- vipāka=anubhavana -- yogga PvA 228); PvA 145 (kamma); & veditabba to be understood or known D i.186; PvA 71, 92, 104. -- pp. vedita & vedayita.

Словарь Рис-Девидса, как обычно, приводит много английских соответствий, по которым очень трудно уловить точный смысл на русском языке. К счастью, тут может помочь санскритско-русский словарь Кочергиной:

*vedanīya* (pn. от vid) который следует познать _или_ почувствовать

Правда, вместо "почувствовать" я бы для точности сказал "ощутить", - см. тему http://dhamma.ru/forum/index.php?topic=1121.0
Если попытаться передать слово буквально, то получаются два варианта - "надлежащий быть познанным" или "надлежащий ощутиться".

То, с каким из двух значений употребляется это слово в той иной сутте, можно определить по контексту и комментариям.

Если это слово употребляется в сочетании с "сукха" и "дуккха", то, как объясняется в словаре Маргарет Коун, значение следующее:

*dukkha-vedanīya*, mfn. entailing painful or unpleasant feelings or experiences; M III 214,9 (pāpakammaṁ ~aṁ); S II 96,31 (~aṁ bhikkhave phassaṁ paṭicca upajjati dukkhā vedanā); A II 196,29 (~ā āsavā); IV 382,17 (Mp 175,13: ~an ti dukkhavedanājanakakammaṁ);
*dukkha-vedi(n)*, mfn. feeling pain or discomfort; ...

В русском нет точно такой же грамматической формы, и можно сказать так: "влекущий за собой мучительные ощущения", или "мучительные ощущения от которого предстоит испытать". Буквально - "надлежащий-ощутиться-мучительно".

----------

sergey (16.04.2015), Жека (16.04.2015), Кхантибало (17.04.2015), Юй Кан (16.04.2015)

----------


## sergey

Одна из сутт, где встречаются слова с -vedanīya:

Ниббедхика сутта:
http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....063.than.html
http://theravada.ru/Teaching/Canon/S...a-sutta-sv.htm

Про разнообразие каммы (выделил жирным слова с -vedanīyaṃ и соответствующие им в переводах.). Привожу англ. перевод Тханиссаро Бхиккху, русский перевод  Zom'а с  англ. перевода Бхиккху Бодхи и оригинал на пали.



> "And what is the diversity in kamma? There is kamma *to be experienced in hell*, kamma *to be experienced in the realm of common animals*, kamma *to be experienced in the realm of the hungry shades*, kamma *to be experienced in the human world*, kamma *to be experienced in the world of the devas*. This is called the diversity in kamma."
> (пер. Тханиссаро Бхиккху)
> 
> "И каково разнообразие каммы? Есть камма, *переживаемая в аду*. Есть камма, *переживаемая в мире животных*. Есть камма, *переживаемая в мире страдающих духов*. Есть камма, *переживаемая в мире людей*. Есть камма, *переживаемая в мире дэвов*. Это называется разнообразием каммы."
> пер. Zom'а с перевода Бхикху Бодхи. И там же примечание, как я понимаю, бх. Бодхи:
> "Это утверждение следует понимать как переживание плодов каммы, которые, во-первых, создают перерождение в соответствующем мире, а также приносят соответствующие переживания в соответствующем существовании."
> 
> Оригинал:
> Katamā ca bhikkhave kammānaṃ vemattatā: atthi bhikkhave kammaṃ *nirayavedanīyaṃ*, atthi kammaṃ *tiracchānayonivedanīyā*, atthi kammaṃ *pettivisayavedanīyaṃ*, atthi kammaṃ *manussalokavedanīyaṃ*, atthi kammaṃ *devalokavedanīyaṃ*. Ayaṃ vuccati bhikkhave kammānaṃ vemattatā.

----------

Ассаджи (16.04.2015), Юй Кан (16.04.2015)

----------


## sergey

Кстати говоря, есть такое (наверное не очень часто используемое) русское слово, как я понимаю, однокоренное обсуждаемому, которое сочетает оба значения "познать или почувствовать": изведать.  :Smilie: 




> ИЗВЕ́ДАТЬ, изведаю, изведаешь, совер. (к изведывать), что (устар.).
> 1. Узнать на собственном опыте, испытать (какое-нибудь душевное состояние). Изведать горе. «Людей и свет изведал он.» Пушкин.
> 2. Понять, постичь. «Многому изведал цену я.» Вяземский.
> (словарь Ушакова)





> изведать
>     испытать, познать, постигнуть, узнать, постичь, увидеть, отведать, вкусить, испить, п(р)очувствовать, хлебнуть, пережить, разведать, прочувствовать, разузнать, натерпеть, перевидать, набраться, перестрадать, повидать, перенести, хватить, попробовать, побывать в переделках, перетерпеть, выстрадать, стать жертвой, увидать, понюхать, глотнуть, навидаться, пройти сквозь чистилище, пройти через чистилище, намыкаться, испытать на своей шкуре, претерпеть, натерпеться, вытерпеть, испробовать, испытать на себе, подвергнуться, почувствовать на своей шкуре, почувствовать на собственной шкуре, испытать на собственной шкуре, узнать на собственном опыте, узнать на своем опыте, хлебнуть через край, спознать
> (Словарь русских синонимов)

----------

Ассаджи (16.04.2015), До (19.04.2015), Жека (16.04.2015)

----------


## Ассаджи

Приведу еще пару примеров употребления, чтобы смысл стал понятнее.

В Лонапхала сутте:

diṭṭhadhamma-vedanīya - "(поступок), влекущий за собой (соответствующие) ощущения в этой жизни".
Буквально-образно "надлежащий быть ощущенным в зримом (будущем)"  :Smilie: 

Аналогично в Ниббедхика сутте:

Katamā ca bhikkhave kammānaṃ vemattatā: atthi bhikkhave kammaṃ nirayavedanīyaṃ, atthi kammaṃ tiracchānayonivedanīyā, atthi kammaṃ pettivisayavedanīyaṃ, atthi kammaṃ manussalokavedanīyaṃ, atthi kammaṃ devalokavedanīyaṃ. Ayaṃ vuccati bhikkhave kammānaṃ vemattatā. 

"And what is the diversity in kamma? There is kamma to be experienced in hell, kamma to be experienced in the realm of common animals, kamma to be experienced in the realm of the hungry shades, kamma to be experienced in the human world, kamma to be experienced in the world of the devas. This is called the diversity in kamma.

Такое словоупотребление подтверждает, что речь идет именно о будущем времени, - о том, к каким ощущениям поступок приведет или в этой жизни, или в последующих.

О причастиях долженствования можно прочитать в параграфе 466 грамматики Дюрозеля.
http://dhamma.ru/paali/durois/duroiselle.pdf

----------


## Ассаджи

Vladiimir написал об употреблении этого слова в Девадаха сутте.

Приведу отрывок из сутты:

_Punacaparāhaṃ bhikkhave, te nigaṇṭhe evaṃ vadāmi: 'taṃ kiṃ maññathāvuso nigaṇṭhā, 'yamidaṃ kammaṃ diṭṭhadhammavedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā samparāyavedanīyaṃ hotū'ti labbhameta'nti.

No hidaṃ āvuso._

"So I asked them further, 'Friend Niganthas, what do you think: Can an action to be experienced in the here-&-now be turned, through striving & exertion, into an action to be experienced in the future life?'

"'No, friend.'

_Yaṃ panidaṃ kammaṃ samparāyavedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā diṭṭhadhammavedanīyaṃ hotū'ti labbhameta'nti.

No hidaṃ āvuso_

"'Can an action to be experienced in the future life be turned, through striving & exertion, into an action to be experienced in the here-&-now?'

"'No, friend.'

_Taṃ kiṃ maññathāvuso nigaṇṭhā, yamidaṃ kammaṃ sukhavedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā dukkhavedanīyaṃ hotū'ti labbhameta'nti.

No hidaṃ āvuso._

"What do you think: Can an action to be experienced as pleasure be turned, through striving & exertion, into an action to be experienced as pain?'

"'No, friend.'

_Yaṃ panidaṃ kammaṃ dukkhavedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā sukhavedanīyaṃ hotū'ti labbhameta'nti.

No hidaṃ āvuso_

"'Can an action to be experienced as pain be turned, through striving & exertion, into an action to be experienced as pleasure?'

"'No, friend.'

_Taṃ kiṃ maññathāvuso nigaṇṭhā, yamidaṃ kammaṃ paripakkavedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā aparipakkavedanīyaṃ hotū'ti labbhameta'nti.

No hidaṃ āvuso._

"What do you think: Can an action ripe to be experienced be turned, through striving & exertion, into an action not ripe to be experienced?'

"'No, friend.'

_Yaṃ panidaṃ kammaṃ aparipakkavedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā paripakkavedanīyaṃ hotū'ti labbhameta'nti

No hidaṃ āvuso._

"'Can an action not ripe to be experienced be turned, through striving & exertion, into an action ripe to be experienced?'

"'No, friend.'

_Taṃ kiṃ maññathāvuso nigaṇṭhā, 'yamidaṃ kammaṃ bahuvedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā 'appavedanīyaṃ hotū'ti labbhameta'nti.

No hidaṃ āvuso._

"What do you think: Can an action greatly to be experienced be turned, through striving & exertion, into an action barely to be experienced?'

"'No, friend.'

_Yaṃ panidaṃ kammaṃ appavedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā 'bahuvedanīyaṃ hotū'ti labbhameta'nti.

No hidaṃ āvuso._

"'Can an action barely to be experienced be turned, through striving & exertion, into an action greatly to be experienced?'

"'No, friend.'

_Taṃ kiṃ maññathāvuso nigaṇṭhā, 'yamidaṃ kammaṃ vedanīyaṃ taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā 'avedanīyaṃ hotū'ti labbhameta'nti.

No hidaṃ āvuso._

"What do you think: Can an action to be experienced be turned, through striving & exertion, into an action not to be experienced?'

"'No, friend.'

_Yaṃ panidaṃ kammaṃ avedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā vedanīyaṃ hotū'ti labbhametanti.

No hidaṃ āvuso._

"'Can an action not to be experienced be turned, through striving & exertion, into an action to be experienced?'

"'No, friend.'

_Iti kirāvuso nigaṇṭhā, yamidaṃ kammaṃ diṭṭhadhammavedanīyaṃ taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā 'samparāyavedanīyaṃ hotū'ti alabbhametaṃ. Yamidaṃ kammaṃ samparāyavedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā 'diṭṭhadhammavedanīyaṃ hotū'ti alabbhametaṃ. Yamidaṃ kammaṃ sukhavedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā 'dukkhavedanīyaṃ hotū'ti alabbhametaṃ. Yamidaṃ kammaṃ dukkhavedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā sukhavedanīyaṃ hotū'ti alabbhametaṃ. Yamidaṃ kammaṃ paripakkavedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā aparipikkavedanīyaṃ hotū'ti alabbhametaṃ, yamidaṃ kammaṃ aparipakkavedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā 'paripakkavedanīyaṃ hotū'ti alabbhametaṃ. Yamidaṃ kammaṃ bahuvedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā appavedanīyaṃ hotū'ti. Yamidaṃ kammaṃ appavedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhāne vā bahuvedanīyaṃ hotū'ti alabbhametaṃ. Yamidaṃ kammaṃ vedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā avedanīyaṃ hotū'ti alabbhametaṃ. Yamidaṃ kammaṃ avedanīyaṃ, taṃ upakkamena vā padhānena vā vedanīyaṃ hotū'ti alabbhametaṃ. Evaṃ sante āyasmantānaṃ nigaṇṭhānaṃ aphalo upakkamo hoti aphalaṃ padhānaṃ._ 

"'So, friends, it seems that an action to be experienced in the here-&-now cannot be turned, through striving & exertion, into an action to be experienced in the future life. An action to be experienced in the future life cannot be turned, through striving & exertion, into an action to be experienced in the here-&-now... An action to be experienced cannot be turned, through striving & exertion, into an action not to be experienced. An action not to be experienced cannot be turned, through striving & exertion, into an action to be experienced. That being the case, the striving of the Niganthas is fruitless, their exertion is fruitless.'

http://www.accesstoinsight.org/tipit....101.than.html

----------

sergey (18.04.2015), Vladiimir (18.04.2015), Денис Евгеньев (18.04.2015)

----------

